# Mini horse abortion



## Arianna (Sep 24, 2022)

She is 7 years old and was almost 4 months pregnant. And I found a fetus in her stall... she still looks huge. Any thoughts?


----------



## Ilovehorses123 (Sep 27, 2022)

Is pregnancy a problem? Why?


----------



## Capriole (Sep 27, 2022)

I'm so sorry for your loss....I've never had a pregnant mare...do they even show at 4 months?
Could it be possible that she was carrying twins and still has a fetus?
It might be a good idea to have your vet examine her.
Sorry, I'm not any help.


----------



## Arianna (Sep 27, 2022)

Capriole said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss....I've never had a pregnant mare...do they even show at 4 months?
> Could it be possible that she was carrying twins and still has a fetus?
> It might be a good idea to have your vet examine her.
> Sorry, I'm not any help.


See we were thinking that too. And she was confirmed pregnant by the vet so idk


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Sep 27, 2022)

it usually takes time for that weight to come off. It’s extremely unusual, in fact I don’t know if it’s possible, for a mare to abort one twin only. Because the cervix has to open and that will expose them both, typically 100% fatal for the developing foal.


----------



## Dragon Hill (Sep 28, 2022)

Usually the death of the fetus causes the abortion. In the cause of twins, the death of one fetus will cause the death of the other. I had a mare carry twins to nine months. One died, but it took about two weeks before it caused the death of the second, and she aborted.


----------

